# Hi



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi everyone just thought Id introduce myself. Im 27 (Almost 28) and started training back in 2002 I think. I trained solid for 4 years and managed to get myself upto around 17 stone when I got a neck injury and I havent really trained 100% since. Ive also had a little boy in between so havent had much time and the neck is still not 100%. I started training again at Betta Bodies Denton in March this year and have had a few set backs but Im trying my best to get back into things. Im around 6ft and weighing around 15 stone 7lbs at the moment. I look forward to helping and receiving knowledge from this board over the next few months


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

welcome mate,

betta bodies must be a good gym to train at


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah its a great little gym very old school but real hardcore for weight training. Its owned by Kerry Kayes a former bodybuilder who also owns a company called CNP Professional which is where I get all of my supplements from. Kerry has been top class for giving out advice on my diet and training etc.....


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Welcome to the site mate maybe we'll be tapping you up for some info from Kerry.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Welcome mate...congrats one the baby.

Don't let your injury get you down, hope your neck gets better.

Patch.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers guys, Ill help out wherever I can


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Patch said:


> Welcome mate...congrats one the baby.
> 
> Don't let your injury get you down, hope your neck gets better.
> 
> Patch.


may i say that you have a fantastic picture thingie


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

welcome to the board:thumb:

Patch certainly has a nice ar** lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome and take it slow in the recovery....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum mate  all the best with your goals

Ducky


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*5 YEAR BUMP!!!*

*
*


----------



## javilionaire (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, how is it even possible to bump this?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

javilionaire said:


> Wow, how is it even possible to bump this?


You just did:lol:


----------



## javilionaire (Jul 27, 2012)

hackskii said:


> You just did:lol:


5 year bump vs 2 hour bump!


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

hi


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

javilionaire said:


> 5 year bump vs 2 hour bump!


Welcome to the bump. :lol:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Welcome!


what you playing at bumping this sheet, you must of been fking bored loool


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sckeane said:


> what you playing at bumping this sheet, you must of been fking bored loool


 :lol: hahahahaha


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> :lol: hahahahaha


This cnuts on the prowl for a higher post count, that's the score


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lxm said:


> This cnuts on the prowl for a higher post count, that's the score


Lol not at all. If I wanted a higher post count I'd start a conraversial political thread in gen con


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol not at all. If I wanted a higher post count I'd start a conraversial political thread in gen con


Tickle tickle.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> *5 YEAR BUMP!!!*
> 
> *
> *


Haha! Just about to say that! @IGotTekkers ....five years too late mate. The original newbie's been here four years longer than you have! :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha! Just about to say that! @IGotTekkers ....five years too late mate. The original newbie's been here four years longer than you have! :whistling:


Better late than never :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Better late than never :lol:


Yeah I know. I was a bit bored and couldn't sleep in the night, so I resorted to the Welcome Lounge. I got a bit picky!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------

